# Do you do deadlifts??



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

How many of you guys do deadlifts. I dont at the moment. But have noticed that all the "thick" guys at our gym do them. Are they a required in a solid routine? Should I add them into my routine to get maximum gains. I have a recurring back injury and dont want to aggrevate it, is there a particular method to start, or just throw myself into it eg, maximum weight etc..


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I periodically do them. I find that even when I don't do them, my strength in them STILL goes up - as long as I'm increasing in squats and am doing at least some hamstring work.

Deads are punishing to recover from but are great for mass.

Start light... REALLY light and add weight as long as your form stays perfect.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

every other week for me


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Not at the moment no. I have tried full deads and partial but my back is injured so until thats sorted im b0lloxed realy. Same goes for squatting. They are good but you can work round it if you have to and still build a good muscular physique without them.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks.Yeh robdog, i dont squat either, as both my knees are knackered as well.Old school rugby injuries.I think I'll start with some light-weight deads to get the correct form...What should the wieght range be in comparison with bench etc. I can flat bench around 102Kg, so what would a good deadlift to start off be??


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Tuna_boi said:


> Thanks.Yeh robdog, i dont squat either, as both my knees are knackered as well.Old school rugby injuries.I think I'll start with some light-weight deads to get the correct form...What should the wieght range be in comparison with bench etc. I can flat bench around 102Kg, so what would a good deadlift to start off be??


Just start off really light - like 1 plate each side (60kg total). This should feel like nothing to you. As long as you keep good form you should be able to get to 3 plates each side easily in a matter of a handful of workouts without any pain. As soon as you feel pain, you're probably doing the exercise wrong. Just pay 100% attention to form - get someone to watch if possible.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Your not a real strongman if you dont deadlift


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

In the words of bill kazmier


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Get a big thick powerlifting belt and not the thin ones you normaly see in the gyms. The usual weider belts are no good for heavy deadlifts, you can order a good belt from Pullman sports, bp sports or hardcore sports. Have look on the search engines.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

chris jenkins said:


> Your not a real strongman if you dont deadlift


Lol. So you reckon I need a belt as well.I have a york one from Argos, will that be think enough>??


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

No belt, if back is bad do 3/4 pulls from a rack, start light and build up gradually


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

chris, went down to see Owain of hardcore, good bloke. knows his **** too

but deads, of course. if you are able to do them, DO THEM!!!!

i do wide stance (sumo style) cos it doesnt fell comfy doing it narrower. find what is most comfortable for you and go for it. as they say start light and go from there. IMO there arent any need for high reps on deads. they are a compound exercise in there purest form. rep range of 3-6 reps and add weight each set. when you find a comfortable weight to pull for those reps, stick to it for a few sets. so you are working upto the weight then doing working sets.

eg...

60kg-3

100kg-3

140kg-3

160kg-3

180kg-3

200kg-3

220kg- 3x3

thats only and example, and thats what last weeks back workout was like. gonna be similar tonight, ouch

good luck, and as big says. squatting will aid dead strength as will ham strength


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i think deads are the best exercise imo, im sure chris and most others will back that up too.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I try to do deadlifts every other back training session. Them and squats are great overall mass builders. Try and keep good strict form tho!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Most def, deadlifts work 80% of the body. Dont use an Argos belt, they dont provide enough protection for the back. Owen is a tidy guy, strong guy when he gets it together, should do some good lift this year.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys (and gals).Will look into getting a proper lifting belt before I start doing them..


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Can you all gang up on Winger about deads then - I had this out with him the other week, and he's still convinced bent over rows are better!!


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Tuna_boi said:


> Thanks for the help guys (and gals).Will look into getting a proper lifting belt before I start doing them..


Forget the belt for now mate - it'll make you lazy, wait till you're lifting 2x your body weight


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont do them anymore.

Probably due to the knees are not what they used to be.

I use too much back when I do them so I was thinking of using dumbbells instead.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

powerU said:


> Can you all gang up on Winger about deads then - I had this out with him the other week, and he's still convinced bent over rows are better!!


Deads all the way compared to b/o rows.

why do you think b/o rows are better wing?


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

oh don't set him off again!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

powerU said:


> oh don't set him off again!


lol, i remember something about europeans do it and americans dont.

cmon wing, give it to me hard baby.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just did these today after I posted that I dont do them anymore 

Went light tho and kept the form good.

Felt pretty good I might add.

Really good.

I think I might as well add these into the mix. :beer:


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

preaching to the converted, amen brother


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

i love deads for the lower back


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

big pete said:


> chris, went down to see Owain of hardcore, good bloke. knows his **** too
> 
> but deads, of course. if you are able to do them, DO THEM!!!!
> 
> ...


is that big ows!!! hes bout 6foot sumthing and round 18stone??? hes in uni and trains in the ymca in llanelli when he is home???


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

dont think so.

he lives down cheltenham, bout 5'8-9 and prob 15-16st


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

****, my legs and butt are sore today. Yahoo!

Converted


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> Deads all the way compared to b/o rows.
> 
> why do you think b/o rows are better wing?


Because they work the upper back more effectively by isolating more of the muscle in the back.

I dare anybody on this board to try bent over rows.

If done correctly you will come back to this thread and thank me. I have done it all and I get a way better workout doing bent rows.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

winger said:


> Because they work the upper back more effectively by isolating more of the muscle in the back.
> 
> I dare anybody on this board to try bent over rows.
> 
> If done correctly you will come back to this thread and thank me. I have done it all and I get a way better workout doing bent rows.


I have always done bent over rows in my back workouts. I also find them an extremely good exercise, but I wouldn't put them in the same league as deads. I do think that anyone who doesn't have both bent over rows AND deads (along with a vertical pulling movement like chins) is really robbing themselves of a great back workout.

An exercise's ability to isolate a muscle doesn't necessarily make it a better choice... for instance, do you also think that leg extensions are a better leg exercise than squats?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Good post Big :beer:

Yah winger, shutup and start doing the deads with your brother at the gym


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big said:


> I have always done bent over rows in my back workouts. I also find them an extremely good exercise, but I wouldn't put them in the same league as deads. I do think that anyone who doesn't have both bent over rows AND deads (along with a vertical pulling movement like chins) is really robbing themselves of a great back workout.
> 
> An exercise's ability to isolate a muscle doesn't necessarily make it a better choice... for instance, do you also think that leg extensions are a better leg exercise than squats?


I agree. But deadlifts are probably the only excercise that in my opinion, if not perfectly done, YOUR DONE.

For me, I dont need them. Thats just me. Also, it kinda builds the wrong kinda body. The body I already have.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> . Also, it kinda builds the wrong kinda body. The body I already have.


Thick waist?  :axe:

Haaa haaaaa 

just do them with me bro please? :boohoo:

Better yet dont :axe:


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree with winger, bent over rows are the 2nd best excercise for back, right after wide grip chins


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Carnivore said:


> I agree with winger, bent over rows are the 2nd best excercise for back, right after wide grip chins


I agree, because it is true. 

Hackskii I will start doing them when you get to my weight in dead lifts. So I will start doing them in about a year...........lol.:axe:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i do deads, rows and pullups. deads are the best though.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Weight Training

Deadlifts 200:8, 280:5, 360:2

Rack Pull 400:1

Workout Duration: 30 Approximate Calories Burned: 66

Comments: "No pain from hamstring, knocked knee whilst loading the bar, both knees are a little sore as they are compensating for hamstring a bit when i walk, could have done more on the rack pull but did not feel as confident as normal"

FIRST DAY BACK DOING DEADLIFTS AFTER ABOUT A 4 WEEK LAYOFF AFTER HAMSTRING PULL, FELT QUITE GOOD BUT A LACK OF CONFIDENCE STOPPED ME PULLING MORE.

This was an excerpt from my training diary before the injury, so well pleased that i seem to be getting back on form

*Deadlifts**120*:10, *120*:10, *200*:8, *240*:6, *280*:4, *320*:3, *360*:1, *418*:1







*Rack Pull**440*:1







*Workout Duration: *30*Approximate Calories Burned:* 66

*Comments:* "Did more deadlift sets, last 2 sets with belt, one of my best deads. Only managed 1 rack pull, tried 2 attempts at 460 and one at 450, probably could have managed if had done less deads, also a bit better mind set on the rack pulls."


----------

